# codesys 2.3 visualisierung Platzhalter usw.



## König777 (6 Januar 2018)

Hallo,

habe eine Visualisierungsmaske zur Eingabe bestimmter Werte erstellt. Diese Maske soll mit Betätigung eines Button (Einstellungen) sichtbar werden. 
Auf einer Visu Seite habe ich dann z.B. 4 Felder Raum 1....4. In diesen Feldern ist dann der Button (Einstellungen) je Raum. Muss ich die Visualisierungsmaske jetzt für jeden Raum einzeln einfügen oder kann ich die Visualisierungsmaske einmal platzieren und dann jeweils die Visualisierungsmaske mit dem Button je Raum einblenden und den Platzhalter der Visualisierungsmaske auf den jeweiligen Raum umschalten?

Wenn ich mehrere Visu's als Referenz anlege, kann ich den Platzhalter im gleich benennen, oder sollte pro Referenz ein anderer Platzhaltername genommenen werden? z.B. $obj$.....,  $obj1$......

Wie rufe ich aus dem Code eine Visu Seite auf oder blende ein Fenster ein usw.? 

Evtl. hätte jemand für mich ein kleines Beispiel parat.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß König


----------



## Mavorkit (6 Januar 2018)

Hi König,

Ich würde eine neue Visu Seite erstellen, dort deine 4 Knöpfe rein mit entsprechenden Variablen. Wichtig ist links oben anfangen, nicht irgendwo in der Mitte wegen der Skalierung.

Dann gehst du am die Stelle wo deine Knöpfe sein sollen und fügst eine Visualisierung ein (links neben dem OK Button). Dann wählst du die erstellte Seite aus, vergibst die Variable für unsichtbar von dem Visu Element und schon sollte es klappen.
Ist denke ich die einfachste Lösung.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## König777 (6 Januar 2018)

Hallo Mavorkit,

danke für deine Antwort. Mein Anliegen war ein Anderes. Anbei ein Bild als Beispiel. Im Bild habe ich im linken Teil 6 x Visu für die Sollwertverstellung, Anzeige der Taumtemperatur usw.. Bei Betätigung von Button E soll nun das rechte Fenster eingeblendet werden um Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Über den Button Zurück wird das Fenster wieder ausgeblendet. Meine Frage war ob ich das "Einstellungsfenster" 6 x platzieren muss oder ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt das Einstellungsfenster 1x zu platzieren und einzublenden und dann denn Platzhalter in der Visu dementsprechend über das Programm zu ändern. 

Gruß König


----------



## Mavorkit (8 Januar 2018)

Hi König,

Ah OK dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden.

Eine mögliche Lösung für dich wäre ein Fenster mit den Einstellungen zu machen und die Variablen dafür in eine Struktur als Array zu packen und dann mit deinen Knöpfen die Zählvariable auf die entsprechende Ebene zu setzen geht glaub ich mit den Programm Funktionen. Falls du Hilfe dabei brauchst kannst du dich gerne noch Mal melden.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## König777 (8 Januar 2018)

Hallo Mavorkit,

danke nochmals. Die Struktur Variablen in Array. O.K.. Die Zählvariable über die einzelnen Knöpfe belegen. O.K.. Soweit kann ich noch folgen. Doch wie greife ich auf den Platzhalter in der Visu zu? Kann ich auch den Platzhalter direkt ändern. 

Ich habe eine Struktur (z.B. TEMP mit den Variblen des Einstellungsfenster) mit meinen Temperaturvaribalen angelegt. Raum1....Raum2 vom TYP TEMP Global angelegt. Jetzt müsste ich wenn ich die Einstellungen öffne den Platzhalter Raum1, Raum2, Raum3 usw. im Einstellungsfenster ändern können.

Hat da jemand eine Lösung parat.

Gruß König


----------



## Mavorkit (8 Januar 2018)

Hi König,

du erstellst einfach dein Einstellungsfenster ein mal. Dort vergibst du die Variablen z.B. VISU.Temperatur_, VISU ist die Struktur, Temperatur der Wert und I deine Zählvariable. Dahinein Schreibst du dann die Werte zum einstellen bzw. fragst die Werte zum Anzeigen ab.

Natürlich musst du eine boolsche Variable haben um das Visu Element auszublenden über die Unsichbar Funktion. Die Nummer des Zählers weist du zu, indem du bei denen Buttons auf Eingabe gehst, dann Programm ausführen aktivierst, auf die drei Punkte dahinter druckst und dort mit der Funktion Assign der Zählvariablen den jeweiligen Nummernwert zuweist. Hier kannst du z.B. auch der Unsichbar Variablen FALSE zuweisen und über die Bestätigen Funktion z.B. TRUE. Dann hast du das Visu Element ausgeblendet und änderst bzw. bekommst nur die  Variablen angezeigt, die zu diesem Strukturelement (mit der Zählvariablen aus dem Array) passen. 

Wie du eine Typisierte Visu mit Platzhaltervariablen (wie in den vorgefertigten Visualisierungselementen) erstellst kann ich dir nicht sagen, damit habe ich mich noch nicht sehr intensiv beschäftigt, denke aber auch nicht, dass dies bei dir zielführend ist. Dann hättest du bei 6 Räumen 6 Visu Elemente übereinander, was recht unübersichtlich wird.

Zudem Würde ich dir Trotzdem Raten, die Visu Elemente wie im meiner ersten Antwort Verknüpft einzufügen und dir somit aus mehreren einzelnen Seiten eine Große zu Bauen. Hilft meiner Ansicht nach der Übersichtlichkeit und es werden beim Bearbeiten nicht kleinere Elemente verschoben oder Übersehen, weil diese weiter hinten liegen.

Wenn du damit nicht weiter kommst kannst du mir gerne schreiben, dann kann ich dir einen groben Entwurf machen wenn du mir eine genauere Beschreibung mit lieferst.

Gruß


Mavorkit_


----------

